
A serverless architecture with zero maintenance and infinite scalability - neogenix
https://medium.com/teletext-io-blog/a-serverless-architecture-with-zero-maintenance-and-infinite-scalability-b00c2ceb4c2b#.751mbzmx6
======
neogenix
An article about our serverless architecture and the benefits of having no
servers at all

